# Help code ilioinguinal and iliohypogastric nerves lysed



## shaanah (Mar 19, 2010)

PT seen in OP for RT Inguinal hernia repair (49505). During procedure MD also lysed the ilioinguinal and iliohypogastric nerves.  The CPT provided was 64722 but I don't believe this is a compression of a nerve but I am unable to find a more descriptive neurectomy or lysis of this kind.  Please help


----------



## jharvey (Apr 20, 2012)

*Ileoinguinal Neurectomy*

Did anyone suggest a CPT yet for an ilioinguinal neurectomy ?  Thanks! JMH


----------



## koatsj (Apr 24, 2012)

Look at 64772


----------

